# OSX Mavrick Available free today



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

who is going to install it first?


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Your source?


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

I'll upgrade as soon as I get home


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Verified by other sources, but it's only available as an update through the App Store. Will it be possible to do a Clean Install ?


----------



## phuviano (Sep 14, 2005)

csonni said:


> Your source?


It was announced on the keynote presentation. I just turned to it, when they announced it. All new apps announced today are also free.

So I guess you could say, the OP's source is Apple.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

phuviano said:


> It was announced on the keynote presentation. I just turned to it, when they announced it. All new apps announced today are also free.
> 
> So I guess you could say, the OP's source is Apple.


All new Apps are *free* for NEW purchases of a Mac or iOS device. If you already own it then you get free upgrade but if you don't oh well go buy a new device.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

I will be installing it later because servers are going to be hammered


----------



## phuviano (Sep 14, 2005)

Joker Eh said:


> I will be installing it later because servers are going to be hammered


Yup, I'm doing the same. I'll try at 1am, see if it makes a differences. If not, I'll just wait a few days,


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Mavericks doesn't show up in the app store on my MBA? Mountain Lion is still there.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

winwintoo said:


> Mavericks doesn't show up in the app store on my MBA? Mountain Lion is still there.


Take it easy. :lmao: They said today, the day it not over. :lmao::clap::clap:


----------



## An Old Soul (Apr 24, 2006)

running the dev version, it's great! No issues.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Joker Eh said:


> Take it easy. :lmao: They said today, the day it not over. :lmao::clap::clap:


Patience is not one of the things I'm known for.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I tried clicking the "upgrade now" button on apple.ca under the mavericks page, loads up the app store, but then gets an error message saying it is not available in my country.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

An Old Soul said:


> running the dev version, it's great! No issues.


You must have an ear in the dev community. Do you know of testers successfully running Mavericks on 2007 MacBooks as was mentioned in the keynote? We have a couple of them and I'm curious to know how it works.


----------



## Mopar (Nov 14, 2011)

Downloading it now off of apple. It is 5.29 GB.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Looks like if I want to play with the new iWork apps, I'll have to upgrade to Mavericks first. Required...


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

CubaMark said:


> Looks like if I want to play with the new iWork apps, I'll have to upgrade to Mavericks first. Required...


You can use it in Safari, it is the exact same thing now.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Mopar said:


> Downloading it now off of apple. It is 5.29 GB.


from the apple website or the app store?


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Backup first!!!!!


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

So no clean install?


----------



## HenriHelvetica (Oct 4, 2011)

Joker Eh said:


> Backup first!!!!!


Ya. being tempted by the low hanging FREE OSX, but will do a back up 1st when I get home and give it a whirl in the wee hours.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

csonni said:


> So no clean install?


You can put the Installer on a USB flash drive and reinstall from that if you so wish to.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

monokitty said:


> You can put the Installer on a USB flash drive and reinstall from that if you so wish to.


So just plug in the flash drive, then go to software upgrade, select the flash drive as the destination disk and then download it to the flash drive. Is it that simple?

Is there a direct link to avoid using software upgrade?


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

SINC said:


> So just plug in the flash drive, then go to software upgrade, select the flash drive as the destination disk and then download it to the flash drive. Is it that simple?
> 
> Is there a direct link to avoid using software upgrade?


SINC, I suspect - but do not know for sure - that creating a Mavericks install drive (USB) will be the same procedure as with Mountain Lion and Lion - you download via the Mac App Store, but you DO NOT install. The Updater will reside in your /Applications/ folder. Then there is some opening of packages and moving of DMGs and all that, which ends with the restoring to a USB drive of the Install.dmg file (which is hidden inside the updater package).

For reference:
How to create a bootable, backup Mountain Lion install disk | Ars Technica


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

SINC said:


> So just plug in the flash drive, then go to software upgrade, select the flash drive as the destination disk and then download it to the flash drive. Is it that simple?


Apple Seeds OS X Mavericks.

Not quite that straight forward. What you proposed would install Mavericks onto the flash drive, not turn the flash drive into an Installer.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

It looks like it installs the same as Mountain Lion did, by adding an app to your applications folder. From this you can extract the .img file and make a dvd or however you want to do it from this. I have always made a DVD in the past as its much faster to upgrade the computers in the office this way rather then having them all download the 5+ gig installer.


----------



## MrD (Dec 26, 2009)

Any idea on whether or not the beta users have to "upgrade"? I'm currently running the GM version.


----------



## yeeeha (Feb 16, 2007)

wonderings said:


> I have always made a DVD in the past as its much faster to upgrade the computers in the office this way rather then having them all download the 5+ gig installer.


True. But it is even faster to install the OS through a USB thumbdrive or a SD card than off a DVD.

My question is how do we know if the existing software that I use are totally compatible with Mavericks? I don't want to install OS 10.9 only to find that certain s/w is not compatible. I guess I should wait for a bit to jump on the new OS. After all, I am still running OS 10.6.


----------



## Mopar (Nov 14, 2011)

wonderings said:


> from the apple website or the app store?


app store


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

yeeeha said:


> True. But it is even faster to install the OS through a USB thumbdrive or a SD card than off a DVD.
> 
> My question is how do we know if the existing software that I use are totally compatible with Mavericks? I don't want to install OS 10.9 only to find that certain s/w is not compatible. I guess I should wait for a bit to jump on the new OS. * After all, I am still running OS 10.6*.


In that case you will want to check for anything that still relies on Rosetta/PPC code. 

Open the System Profiler (via the About this Max box or Utilities folder), click through to a list of software, sort that list by Kind. Anything listed as PPC will not run on anything higher than 10.6.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

With the iWork Apps- I'm already an owner, so how might one such as I get the updaters, if there are any?


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

yeeeha said:


> ... ... ...
> My question is how do we know if the existing software that I use are totally compatible with Mavericks? I don't want to install OS 10.9 only to find that certain s/w is not compatible. I guess I should wait for a bit to jump on the new OS. After all, I am still running OS 10.6.



Maybe install it on a separate partition to try it and keep your present OS version intact - just in case.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

csonni said:


> With the iWork Apps- I'm already an owner, so how might one such as I get the updaters, if there are any?


I am assuming they will show up in Software update soon.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Given my disappointment with iOS7 thus far, I'm going to hold off for a while on this. Looking forward to seeing other's reviews though.


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

I did it when i got home from work around 4PM EST. Took 20 mins to download with a 60Mb connection. They seem to be keeping up with demand.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Creating an install USB drive now.


----------



## MacAddict (Jan 29, 2006)

I watched the Event at 1.pm., and afterwards I finally got around to attempting to download OS X Mavericks at 2.57.pm. I have tried three times since and it appears to be frozen at "downloading" and without a spinning wheel. Once I clicked on it again and received a message stating " Don't attempt to start Mavericks while it is downloading". The problem is it is still NOT downloading, despite what it says, but nothing seems to be happening at all. I guess this is one of the pitfalls when everything is now for free.


----------



## skippythebushkangaroo (Nov 28, 2012)

I used my US ID to upgrade. Took about an hour. 

I like it.


----------



## HenriHelvetica (Oct 4, 2011)

yeeeha said:


> * After all, I am still running OS 10.6.*


I'm in fact in the same boat. I looked over my apps yesterday and nothing that's PPC that's still in my apps folder is of ANY use to me. Oddly enough and w/o thinking, I almost updated to 10.8 yesterday. 

I'm only assuming that *the few remaining 10.6 users* will have an unobstructed path to _Tom Cruise_ aka you know what??


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I wanna but I need to hear if anyone else's machine blew chunks afterwards or not.


----------



## slipstream (May 9, 2011)

Installed without any problems on my mid-2011 iMac this evening. Took just over an hour. Watching my mid-2010 MacBook installing Mavericks now.


----------



## Enzetsu (Oct 21, 2012)

Just did my iMac now watching my MBP almost complete the install i've got "less than a minute"


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

*Smooth but a couple of WTF...*

Download was reasonably quick and install was smooth, save for the infinite' less than a minute' customary screen.

Everything feels brighter and zippier

WTF1: 5 Gigs and I need to download this for each machine? Hard to believe Apple doesn't let you check other machines on your network for example

WTF2: I have paid for iWork 09 but I need to buy it again when the rest of the world gets it for free? (on all OSX and iOS machines) Doesn't make much sense and makes a mockery of the 'buy once use everywhere' notion.

But then maybe there's something I missed...


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Finished creating the bootable USB Intall drive but the drive doesn't show when attempting to boot from it. All I see on the disk is a Package Folder with packages inside. I've included a screen shot.

Here's an entirely different approach:
How to Create an OS X Mavericks USB Installation Drive

And this is what I found at 9to5mac.com: “it is no longer possible to simply restore the InstallESD.dmg to get a bootable image for USB / Flash drive installation.”

They give an entirely different method of creating a bootable drive here: How to: Create a bootable OS X Mavericks USB Flash Drive from original App Store package | 9to5Mac


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Moscool said:


> WTF2: I have paid for iWork 09 but I need to buy it again when the rest of the world gets it for free? (on all OSX and iOS machines) Doesn't make much sense and makes a mockery of the 'buy once use everywhere' notion.


Um… you upgraded without a backup? :yikes:

The looooong wait between iWork suite updates is to blame for this - and Apple not keeping on top of activation issues. A year or so ago they even removed the downloadable trial, that you could activate if you had purchased iWork originally as a DVD.

If you purchased iWork via the Mac App Store, you can download it again without purchasing.

How did you originally get iWork?


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

CubaMark said:


> Um… you upgraded without a backup? :yikes:


I have nothing against Mavericks itself, but I don't understand the policy regarding the apps. So I don't get an upgrade for iWorks (which I paid for), I do get one for iPhoto and iMovie (which I didn't pay for directly) and I don't get one for Garage Band because, somehow, my GB was registered with the App store (that's almost a WTF3)...


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

How to Make a Bootable OS X Mavericks USB Install Drive


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

(Beat me to it - that's what I get for starting something and not posting it immediately)

How to Create an OS X Mavericks USB Installation Drive


----------



## Enzetsu (Oct 21, 2012)

Moscool said:


> Download was reasonably quick and install was smooth, save for the infinite' less than a minute' customary screen.
> 
> Everything feels brighter and zippier
> 
> ...


What?! it shows i have to buy it in the app store :/ where did u see it for free?


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

csonni said:


> With the iWork Apps- I'm already an owner, so how might one such as I get the updaters, if there are any?


Well all ilife apps i had on iOS updated to latest version but the OSX versions show no updates. I purchased these via disc before Mac App Store was released and they have been updating since then.

I sure hope I get the latest update. I will be pissed and force me to buy the iMac. :greedy:

But I still hoping till then I get the update because I need it.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Enzetsu said:


> What?! it shows i have to buy it in the app store :/ where did u see it for free?











This is in 10.8.5.... what OSX do you currently have?


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Moscool said:


> Download was reasonably quick and install was smooth, save for the infinite' less than a minute' customary screen.
> 
> Everything feels brighter and zippier
> 
> ...


I am in this boat. I paid for the DISC verison of iLife before Mac App Store was around and it has been updating since then through the app store and software update.

 and now it shows no update for latest verison of iLife???? *WTF*


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Joker Eh said:


> I am in this boat. I paid for the DISC verison of iLife before Mac App Store was around and it has been updating since then through the app store and software update.
> 
> and now it shows no update for latest verison of iLife???? *WTF*


Is it confirmed that iWork '09 (which I also bought as a disk) does NOT work in Mavericks? I probably missed the memo......??????


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

rgray said:


> Is it confirmed that iWork '09 (which I also bought as a disk) does NOT work in Mavericks? I probably missed the memo......??????


Well the iWork apps which I purchased through the App Store have all updated. Sorry I didn't try them before that. I have bene trying to update everything before going through it all. XCode is taking forever and is stuck at 1.76GB.

Getting really peeved about iLife though i hope I don't have to purchase them again.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

I don't have the whole iWork, I only have Pages, but it updated on both MBA and iPad.


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

I have iWork from when I bought it on disc. When I open up any iWork app; it prompts me to update. But when the App Store opens up; nothing happens. Also all the iWork apps show that I need to buy them in the App Store.


----------



## Enzetsu (Oct 21, 2012)

rgray said:


> View attachment 35033
> 
> 
> This is in 10.8.5.... what OSX do you currently have?


i was talking about iWork 09


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

I will do my upgrade tomorrow due to various time-imperatives so I will try my iWork '09 then. In 10.8.5 I get prompted to upgrade (which I routinely ignore) but the apps themselves work fine. I haven't seen anyone yet say outright that they WON'T in 10.9.......


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

considering all the folks here who bought the iWork suite on a DVD before the app store, including moi, makes me regret not being in the USA.. that would be a great ground for a class action lawsuit!!


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

rgray said:


> I will do my upgrade tomorrow due to various time-imperatives so I will try my iWork '09 then. In 10.8.5 I get prompted to upgrade (which I routinely ignore) but the apps themselves work fine. I haven't seen anyone yet say outright that they WON'T in 10.9.......


The apps work just fine in Maverick, the only thing I could see is that when I open pages in iOS it says that files won't open in the old pages on mac.
so I suppose it's a syncing issue.


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

MacUnited said:


> The apps work just fine in Maverick, the only thing I could see is that when I open pages in iOS it says that files won't open in the old pages on mac.
> so I suppose it's a syncing issue.


Syncing issues aside... I have a sinking feeling. One that says to stay current I'll end up dishing out $59.97 to Apple


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

Chimpur said:


> Syncing issues aside... I have a sinking feeling. One that says to stay current I'll end up dishing out $59.97 to Apple


not necessarily, remember that you have the whole iWork suite online now and it's free..

This issue is really silly, they offer it for free for new purchases, they offer it for free online, but they want to charge those who already bought it a while back again?? and If I remember correctly I paid a 100+taxes on it, so not even the 59.99 now!! 
here's hoping that they'd fix that!


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

MacUnited said:


> considering all the folks here who bought the iWork suite on a DVD before the app store, including moi, makes me regret not being in the USA.. that would be a great ground for a class action lawsuit!!


count me in.  for iLife that is.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I'm in the same way as you guys with my retail disk purchase.
By the way, I found the way to successfully create a bootable USB for Clean Installs of Mavericks. This is it:
How to Perform a Clean Install of OS X Mavericks (Update)


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

csonni said:


> I'm in the same way as you guys with my retail disk purchase.
> By the way, I found the way to successfully create a bootable USB for Clean Installs of Mavericks. This is it:
> How to Perform a Clean Install of OS X Mavericks (Update)


Myself and others left multiple links to how to create an Installer for you earlier in this thread.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

So I looked in the Mac App Store at iPhoto and it is still called iPhoto '11. So I should get the update, what the hell is going on?


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

monokitty said:


> Myself and others left multiple links to how to create an Installer for you earlier in this thread.


Well, at least one of them didn't work. Creating a Mavericks Install is going to be different.

Actually, rgray and CubaMark did give links to the updated method which I believe is the same method I got to work. I didn't see their links earlier


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I made a USB stick easily. I simply downloaded the file from the app store, but did not install. Then I went to the Apps folder, found the installer file, copied it to the USB stick (and a duplicate copy in the Apps folder too just to be safe). Then I installed the original file which disappeared from the App folder when it was done.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

It looks like Apple is working on a fix for those of us "legacy" owners of iLife and iWork.

Some Users With Older Copies of iLife and iWork Having Difficulties Upgrading to New Versions - MacRumors Forums


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

CubaMark said:


> SINC, I suspect - but do not know for sure - that creating a Mavericks install drive (USB) will be the same procedure as with Mountain Lion and Lion - you download via the Mac App Store, but you DO NOT install. The Updater will reside in your /Applications/ folder. Then there is some opening of packages and moving of DMGs and all that, which ends with the restoring to a USB drive of the Install.dmg file (which is hidden inside the updater package).
> 
> For reference:
> How to create a bootable, backup Mountain Lion install disk | Ars Technica


That is exactly how I did it CM, but you must remember not to install until after you make the copy.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Do I have to update to 10.8.5 to see the Mavericks update? I'm on 10.8.2....


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Little Snitch and Flip4Mac are they only two apps I have that aren't compatible with Mavericks,
Otherwise its been an uneventful update with no problems so far.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

csonni said:


> It looks like Apple is working on a fix for those of us "legacy" owners of iLife and iWork.
> 
> Some Users With Older Copies of iLife and iWork Having Difficulties Upgrading to New Versions - MacRumors Forums


Hope is always my strategy.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Ok, see the app, clicked Install, isn't downloading.... *shrugs*


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

SINC said:


> I made a USB stick easily. I simply downloaded the file from the app store, but did not install. Then I went to the Apps folder, found the installer file, copied it to the USB stick (and a duplicate copy in the Apps folder too just to be safe). Then I installed the original file which disappeared from the App folder when it was done.


It sounds like all you did was made a copy of your download onto your flash drive, no? If you mount that drive and go into your Startup Prefs, does it show as bootable?


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

csonni said:


> It looks like Apple is working on a fix for those of us "legacy" owners of iLife and iWork.
> 
> Some Users With Older Copies of iLife and iWork Having Difficulties Upgrading to New Versions - MacRumors Forums


Faith has been restored. Only not to update yet is Garage band


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

holy.. 8 pages already since i created the thread! lol

i'm downloading now.. @20mbit still takes a while to complete..


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

None of my GarageBand songs will start on my iPad since updating GB. I'm told none of the instruments are avqailable an am being asked if I want to purchase the entire collection of instruments. I click no and I still can't open my song.


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

csonni said:


> It looks like Apple is working on a fix for those of us "legacy" owners of iLife and iWork.
> 
> Some Users With Older Copies of iLife and iWork Having Difficulties Upgrading to New Versions - MacRumors Forums


Sooo.... enough people complained??:lmao:


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Some neat stuff in here…

The Secret Features of OS X Mavericks


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

CubaMark said:


> Some neat stuff in here…
> 
> The Secret Features of OS X Mavericks


More importantly, there is a link on that page to a relatively simplified method of creating a Mavericks boot installer, namely:

How to Create an OS X Mavericks USB Installation Drive


----------



## jef (Dec 9, 2007)

*Dual screens - dual menu bars!*

Mac Pro (4,1) upgraded with no issues yet except for the iWork/iLife issue but the installed older versions work.

Dual screen management is awesome! (Safari _is_ snappier!) :clap:


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Joker Eh said:


> Take it easy. :lmao: They said today, the day it not over. :lmao::clap::clap:


That's what Curley said.

Kill Anyone Today Sound Clip and Quote - Hark


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

So iPhoto and iMovie updated last night but still no Garage Band update. So went to Mac App Store featured page clicked on Garage Band and noticed it said Free so clicked and it installed. Now I have 2 versions of Garage Band.


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

i also have iwork 09.. updates show up no issue.


----------



## Fox (Oct 4, 2002)

MrD said:


> Any idea on whether or not the beta users have to "upgrade"? I'm currently running the GM version.


The current version (13A603) is newer than the GM; whether anything changed or not I cannot say. I decided to install the current version.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

csonni said:


> It sounds like all you did was made a copy of your download onto your flash drive, no? If you mount that drive and go into your Startup Prefs, does it show as bootable?


No, it is not bootable, it is simply an installer stick to use on multiple machines.


----------



## John Griffin (Jan 4, 2002)

Since I live in a rural area that only has 3G access (limited) access, I am wondering if there is an alternate way of getting this humungous file without having to get another mortgage to pay my ISP when I am finished. I have a 27" iMac, so I can't simply lug it down with a keyboard and mouse to the nearest Starbucks and download the files using public WiFi.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Joker Eh said:


> So iPhoto and iMovie updated last night but still no Garage Band update. So went to Mac App Store featured page clicked on Garage Band and noticed it said Free so clicked and it installed. Now I have 2 versions of Garage Band.


The new Garageband has "In App purchases"
That's something newly adopted by Apple.

Looks like they are starting to get ideas from the third party iOS Apps being sold online.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I already reverted back to Mountain Lion on my MacBook Pro. Maverick messed up my printers, certain files would not go through on the one printer, and the other, well it would just end up pausing the print que and never let anything through. The only feature I miss is the tabbed folders. Not sure why I always have printer problems with every OS X update I would think there is not that much changed behind the scenes that would mess with printers.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

wonderings said:


> I already reverted back to Mountain Lion on my MacBook Pro. Maverick messed up my printers, certain files would not go through on the one printer, and the other, well it would just end up pausing the print que and never let anything through. The only feature I miss is the tabbed folders. Not sure why I always have printer problems with every OS X update I would think there is not that much changed behind the scenes that would mess with printers.


i have had no issues printing so far.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Joker Eh said:


> i have had no issues printing so far.


I always have issues with every major release. These are not home printers I should add, digital press from Xerox, and printing to our RIP for making plates for a printing press. It is a headache every time.


----------



## JoshMacUa (Sep 24, 2013)

Will have to wait until Nov 1st, since in Whitehorse with the cable internet I only get 90Gbs a month, and I have 9GBs left, so will have to wait since Mavericks is 5.5GBs, and then there is at least 3GBs of apps that need to be updated after Mavericks is installed. 

Will also be looking forward to Nov 1st to putting Mavericks on my Mac Mini server, and then the new server app.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

JoshMacUa said:


> Will have to wait until Nov 1st, since in Whitehorse with the cable internet I only get 90Gbs a month, and I have 9GBs left, so will have to wait since Mavericks is 5.5GBs, and then there is at least 3GBs of apps that need to be updated after Mavericks is installed.
> 
> Will also be looking forward to Nov 1st to putting Mavericks on my Mac Mini server, and then the new server app.



Drop down or call my son's Apple dealer/servicer place in Whitehorse, as I'm sure they would have the Mavericks downloaded and on a flash drive by now that you could possibly use.

MEADIAsolutions
Address: 206 Hanson St, Whitehorse, YT Y1A 1Y4
Phone867) 633-2787
MEADIAsolutions

That's if you can get through the snow dump I understand you got last night and this morning. ;-)


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

wonderings said:


> I always have issues with every major release. These are not home printers I should add, digital press from Xerox, and printing to our RIP for making plates for a printing press. It is a headache every time.


Xerox and OKI seems to be pretty bad at keeping their drivers up to date for newer releases of OSX.


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

wonderings said:


> I already reverted back to Mountain Lion on my MacBook Pro. Maverick messed up my printers, certain files would not go through on the one printer, and the other, well it would just end up pausing the print que and never let anything through. The only feature I miss is the tabbed folders. Not sure why I always have printer problems with every OS X update I would think there is not that much changed behind the scenes that would mess with printers.


I have no problems to report here on an Epson Stylus Pro 3880 and a Stylus Photo R2000.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Trackpad scrolling seems to be a little wonky in Safari... the page sorta jerks back and forth when scrolling stops.


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

Joker Eh said:


> So iPhoto and iMovie updated last night but still no Garage Band update. So went to Mac App Store featured page clicked on Garage Band and noticed it said Free so clicked and it installed. Now I have 2 versions of Garage Band.


my iWork 09 updated.. but it basically just installed the new version.. leaving the old one on the side.

I had to manually remove iWork 09 and old iPhoto.


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

IllusionX said:


> my iWork 09 updated.. but it basically just installed the new version.. leaving the old one on the side.
> 
> I had to manually remove iWork 09 and old iPhoto.


It may be useful to keep iWork 09 for a few days as not everybody will be on Mavericks straight away. I have been using it most of the afternoon and enjoy the slick new interface although a few things have been oversimplified. If you want to share a new document with somebody using '09, you should use the Export function.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

IllusionX said:


> my iWork 09 updated.. but it basically just installed the new version.. leaving the old one on the side.
> 
> I had to manually remove iWork 09 and old iPhoto.


Same thing here. My desktop icons are not even useable in snap to grid mode. They show up all over the desktop. Grrrr. View options to 'none' works, but then have to manually clean up to align.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

IllusionX said:


> my iWork 09 updated.. but it basically just installed the new version.. leaving the old one on the side.
> 
> I had to manually remove iWork 09 and old iPhoto.


From what I've been reading on the AppleKeynote Yahoo email list, you probably should have kept iWork 09 on hand… at least the Keynote app. *Keynote 6 has removed a few effects and broken QuickTime movie alpha transparency. * 

Brian Peat - who sells custom Keynote themes via KeynoteUser.com - is more than a wee bit upset at the changes, since it renders many of his themes useless.

_You can read through the discussion of Keynote 6's issues here:_
*Apple Keynote Yahoo! Group*


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

My current issue w Keynote is the restriction on fonts: ultimately I want to be able to drive my presentations from iPad minis but won't be able to until Keynote bundles fonts as it goes cross platform. I haven't been able to check if this restriction has been lifted in the most recent version.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Moscool, from what I've been reading - NO. Fonts don't make the round-trip in the new "unified file format". Hoping Apple gets some knowledgebase documents up on its support site soon so that we can figure this stuff out officially.

Also - the guy who publishes the Betalogue site (he's a professional editor/translator) is -to say the least- extremely disappointed in the new _Pages 5_.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

CubaMark said:


> From what I've been reading on the AppleKeynote Yahoo email list, you probably should have kept iWork 09 on hand…


This is what I did. Once I have used the new formats for a while, I will make a decision as to whether to retain them or not.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Jeebus.

Just checked out some of the links to Apple Discussions that Pierre Igot (Betalogue) posted in the above-linked post. OMFG.

Here's one that will break your heart if you're a hardcore Pages user: (https://discussions.apple.com/thread/5468056?start=225&tstart=0)

*Here's the list so far (midday Thurs. 24 Oct.):*

*ADDED*

Collaboration
Phonetic Guide for Chinese & Japanese
Right to Left text
Share outside iCloud
Single model templates. No More Word Processing/Layout templates
Template names can be changed inside the Template Chooser
Text language is detected automatically
 

*REMOVED*

135 templates
Accented Characters in Footer
Alignment Guides
Background Object selectable
Bookmarks and Links
Bullet points in comments
Capture pages/sections
Character Styles (?)
Import of older .pages formatting - Not Clean
Customizable Toolbar
Default Start Up page
Delete page
Drag and Drop VCards
Drag reorganize pages
Duplicate pages
Endnotes
Export to .txt or .rtf
Facing pages
Find & Replace special characters (e.g. paragraph returns)
Images within Tables
Import Styles
Insert File Name
Layout Breaks
Layout Margins
List Styles (?)
Mail Merge
Manage Pages
Mask with shapes other than rectangle
Mathtype/Grapher Equations/Formulae within Pages
Media Inspector links to Aperture Library
Media Inspector links to iPhoto library on external drive
Merge Fields
Multiple Comments view
Open Type features
Outline view
Paste and keep style
Retain zoom level of document
Search comments
Search in Media Browser
Search Sidebar
Select all instances of a Style
Select non-contiguous text
Selective formatting in Character Styles
Storyboards
Style Function key shortcuts
Styles Drawer
Subscript/superscript buttons
T.O.C. clean numbering
Tables in Headers/Footers
Tables to Text
Text to Tables
Textbox linking
Two-up view
User Guide (?)
Vertical Ruler
Word (.DOCX) export to iCloud
 
*Altered*

AppleScript Library for Pages 5 has changed with many classes and commands removed which indicates how the feature lists have been slashed
Character Styles are in the Text Inspector under Bold, Italic etc
Documents reconverted back to Pages '09 lose all template information
Drag and Drop text only works with .txt files now
Header appears to be multi-column
Language set moved to Edit > Spelling and Grammar > Show Spelling and Grammar now document wide
New file format/architecture (but still .pages in name?) not backwardly compatible
Page numbering method changed
Pages '09 files previewed on iPad via iCloud are irrevocably converted
Subscript/superscript text is now a convoluted route Gear > Advanced options > Baseline > Subscript/Superscript,
Tabbing within Table cells appears to be inconsistent, tabbing internally with numbers.
Template file storage location moved …somewhere?
Update is missing for older installations (Apple is reportedly working on a solution via a redeemable code or update on their Support Download site)
Wrap methods have been cut back severely


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

CubaMark said:


> Jeebus.
> 
> Just checked out some of the links to Apple Discussions that Pierre Igot (Betalogue) posted in the above-linked post. OMFG.
> 
> ...


i guess that is what we get for FREE!!!


----------



## Jazzboy (May 14, 2003)

I have been trying to upgrade to Mavericks on my iMac (OS X 10.7.5) for two days and I can't get anywhere. I use the App Store program, find the big Mavericks ad, click on the "free download," then the "install app" and ... nothing. My newer Mac Air upgraded without any problem ... in fact without my even asking via the "software update." This is making me crazy ... I'd be grateful for help. Second question: We're looking at lower price laser MFCs for our home office, candidates include: HP M1212NF MFP; Brother MFC-7860DW, Brother MFC-7240; Epson Workforce WF-2540a; Samsung (SCX-3405FW), Canon MF4770N. Anyone have experience with these printers? Thanks for your help ...


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

CubaMark said:


> Jeebus.
> 
> Just checked out some of the links to Apple Discussions that Pierre Igot (Betalogue) posted in the above-linked post. OMFG.
> 
> Here's one that will break your heart if you're a hardcore Pages user: (https://discussions.apple.com/thread/5468056?start=225&tstart=0)


Holy Crap! What are they thinking there is many things in there I use and would use and find useful.

I guess the Microsoft exec who I thought was blowing smoke maybe right now on the money.

Microsoft Slams Apple, Says Making “Struggling” iWork Free is


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Joker Eh said:


> Holy Crap! What are they thinking there is many things in there I use and would use and find useful.
> 
> I guess the Microsoft exec who I thought was blowing smoke maybe right now on the money.
> 
> Microsoft Slams Apple, Says Making “Struggling” iWork Free is


I'm beginning to think the same thing.

After seeing the Surface commercials showing what the iPad doesn't have, I can just see the MS Office commercials upcoming.

Maybe I've been blind before and Apple's done the same thing, but I keep seeing Tim Cook brag about iWork being free after showing the expensive MS Office price tag exploding in the keynote while talking about how pricey it is - ouch!

That's like saying a high end fancy car is the same as a low end car with no power windows or AC etc..

Not Apples to Apples.

No pun intended!


----------



## razz (Sep 21, 2003)

Quick question:

Have most of you folks done an upgrade? Or an erase and install?

I've never done an upgrade and always E&I-ed. But this time around I just don't see the point. And I'm lazy 

I have a one-year old 15" Retina MBP with no software issues to speak of.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I usually just do an upgrade. Never had an issues that was caused by upgrading, only issues with a new OS that others have and is a known glitch.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

I am known as something of an evangelist for the nuke 'n' pave clean install method. I am ramping up to do that again with 10.9.

Actually I usually get it done the first day but I've been less than 100% health wise.


----------



## JoshMacUa (Sep 24, 2013)

W00t tomorrow I am downloading OS mavericks, and also for my server the mavericks server app.


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

razz said:


> I've never done an upgrade and always E&I-ed. But this time around I just don't see the point. And I'm lazy


Clean installs are overrated IMO. Unless you have problems or nags, it is not worth the trouble of reinstalling/reauthorising every piece of software...

Besides a one year old machine is unlikely to have accumulated the kind of fluff requiring a clean install.


----------



## JoshMacUa (Sep 24, 2013)

Almost time to go home, and play with my macbook air and Mavericks, got to start studying Mavericks, and will purchase the Mavericks books to help me study for the ACTC recert exam I will take next year.


----------



## JoshMacUa (Sep 24, 2013)

pm-r said:


> Drop down or call my son's Apple dealer/servicer place in Whitehorse, as I'm sure they would have the Mavericks downloaded and on a flash drive by now that you could possibly use.
> 
> MEADIAsolutions
> Address: 206 Hanson St, Whitehorse, YT Y1A 1Y4
> ...


Nov 1 is here, and I have put Mavericks on my Macs at home, and the snow dump has disappeared, and may reappear by next week


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

After reading about the bug in Mavericks for Gmail users, I think I'm going to wait until Apple releases a Mail update. I really don't want to be messing with my Mail database.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

rgray said:


> I am known as something of an evangelist for the nuke 'n' pave clean install method. I am ramping up to do that again with 10.9.
> 
> Actually I usually get it done the first day but I've been less than 100% health wise.


I have two Mac minis, one I upgraded one I did not. Not so sure about upgrading my second one. I understand the theory of nuke and pave but I can not bring myself to do so........


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

keebler27 said:


> I'm beginning to think the same thing.
> 
> After seeing the Surface commercials showing what the iPad doesn't have, I can just see the MS Office commercials upcoming.
> 
> ...


With the exception that the iWork suite are better apps than the Microsoft Office equivalents in my opinion. AND they're free. Microsoft's advantage is that they already have the huge installed base, but not on Mobile. And don't even get me started on Google Docs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kleles (Jul 21, 2009)

I installed Mavericks yesterday on both Macs. Download time was quite long (50min) but there were problems with our internet connection. Once downloaded installation went smoothly, but also took a long time. The message "about one minute" was onscreen for about 10 minutes. I thought my machine (2009 MBP) had crashed but the same occurred on my wife's MBA. So far, I haven't been invited to download iWork 13, which I won't do. I'm sticking with Pages '09 until there is a proper UPgrade!


----------



## Kleles (Jul 21, 2009)

PS: I have not had any problems with my external hard drive (G-Technology), after installing Mavericks. So far, I haven't had any issues that detract from 10.9 use, and the advantages (over 10.8) do not seem to be dramatic. I probably have more to learn.


----------



## tompatrick (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi I have Mavericks installed on Mac Mini. I noticed some of the 3rd party application takes longer time to launch. While on ML they work perfectly fine? Can someone explain.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I've also noticed that it takes just a bit longer to wake my MBP from sleep when tapping the spacebar.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I've also seen very momentary spinning beach balls more in Mavericks. It will be very quick even when just moving the cursor around the desktop. I don't remember seeing it in ML. Nothing is slowing down. Just a quick spin of the ball.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

I'm up-to-date with 10.9.1, and I'm still *not* enjoying Mail. Incredibly slow. Unread mail count is a fantasy (in the App and the dock icon badge). Smart folder isn't updating in real-time....


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

I found a solution to so many of the small quirks and general seemingly slowness of OS X 10.9.1, and that was even after I finally tried a nuke & pave for a fourth install which didn't even work normally - I went back and use Mac OS X 10.6.8 SL where *everything* works, and works fast and even has some color and doesn't look like I'm working in a foggy grey graveyard. That's so depressing.

But then I don't need any of the "new and improved" Mavericks stuff like iCloud and syncing, or odd behaving or re-designed Apple applications etc. But one day, I may be forced to switch to using Mavericks a bit more permanently, but I can wait until that day comes.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

CubaMark said:


> I'm up-to-date with 10.9.1, and I'm still *not* enjoying Mail. Incredibly slow. Unread mail count is a fantasy (in the App and the dock icon badge). Smart folder isn't updating in real-time....


Try a little Mail maintenance: Mail (Mavericks): Reindex messages

Reindexing sorts all sorts of mail glitches. See also: Mail.app maintenance « sundog.ca

I have used this procedure many, many times without negative incident. Have a backup of course.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Onyx will do that as well and even with that Mail still has issues.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

rgray said:


> Try a little Mail maintenance: Mail (Mavericks): Reindex messages
> 
> Reindexing sorts all sorts of mail glitches. See also: Mail.app maintenance « sundog.ca


I had some time today when I needed to focus on work and not be disturbed by incoming Mail - so I did the reindexing trip (first link above from Apple Support. Note that the 2nd link from Sundog.ca is a few years old and is slightly off (i.e., incorrect) with regard to Mavericks' Mail file locations). 

The reindexing took over an hour (I have a *lot* of mail stored). Not entirely clear as yet if it's made an improvement - will evaluate it over the next couple of days.

Tks for the links.


----------



## ReraArogm (Dec 22, 2013)

*cell phone battery charger*

I like it and will most likely use it from time to time. It would be nice to take a phone call on my Mac without video.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

So has anyone using Mavericks noticed any intermittent spinning beachballs that last just a brief moment. Nothing seems to slow down at all. It's just that my eyes will detect a quick spin here an there, attached to the cursor.


----------

